# Courtesy Inspection



## Kearney.200 (Dec 7, 2010)

What do you do when a homeowner, Future homeowner, renter, etc... ask you if you will come out and look at something for them?


----------



## north star (Dec 7, 2010)

*& & & &*

Kearney.200,

The short answer [ here ] is " ...it depends!" Our office is not is the ' inspections for free '

business, nor do we render official / legal interpretations......If they want an ' official /

legal ' interpretation, then we suggest that they hire a certified home inspector, or design

professional, which then, usually falls on deaf ears........On the other hand, if "the powers

that be" request that we assist someone and give our opinion, then we do it, ...ya know, `cause

"the powers that be" COULD make your life real miserable.

*& & & &*


----------



## Yankee (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with north star, but also otherwise if they have a _particular_ thing in mind they want looked at, I will probably do that.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2010)

We will go look at it, but will tell them not our problem if not code related

You see some neat things and is good PR


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2010)

If this is to look at something existing at a home, then no, get it in the private sector.

For possible work requiring a permit, sometimes it's just easier to prevent someone from getting off to a bad start on something they may or may not be able to do.

On the commercial side, we get folks a lot of times that have already committed themselves to a building lease, then are less than excited to find out they can't do what they want, where they wanted to. So we will meet with someone in that case also.


----------



## FredK (Dec 7, 2010)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> What do you do when a homeowner, Future homeowner, renter, etc... ask you if you will come out and look at something for them?


We tell them no without a permit.  Have no reason to be on the property.  Of course we'll check on the property to see if the proper permits were pulled and inspections if available.  A quick look at photos of when the city was incorporated and compared to the latest may bring about need for further checking and permits.

As for renters if they are complaining about something is "unsafe" we ask them if they are willing to moveout if the unit/bld is indeed "unsafe" and have electric/gas shut off.   Since it's usually a tenant/landlord issue they really quit complaining when that option is explained.  Only a few time was there a real unsafe condition and we followed though with the action.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 7, 2010)

If there are safety concerns I will site visit to look for those issues.  This visit is usually rental complaint.  I always write up the visit and findings.

Because this is a small town I have walked across the street for "friendly' visit, but caution them that I am not a designer, just a "commenter".


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Remember, no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Alias (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to agree with FB and North Star.

I recommend a home inspector if they want a full inspection.  I will check for permits, etc. and give them copies if requested.

TIs we are now inspecting when a new business comes in for business licence.  All departments must now sign off on the licence - Fire, Building, Planning, and Enviro Health (if applicable).

Sue, caveat emptor..................


----------



## Mark K (Dec 7, 2010)

If the issue is code compliance then I think that you should go.  On the other hand if it has to do with something else then you should decline.  Once determining whether there is a code issue you should offer no other opinion other than maybe that they should hire an architect, engineer, or other expert.  To do more could open you up to being accused of practicing engineering or architecture withou a license or if you are licensed being exposed to professional liability for the opinion.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 7, 2010)

the most recent one has been a person is looking really hard at buying a foreclosure and come to me and said the basement finish electrical is a mess ( no permit) the first thing they plan on doing is rip and replace fine, "you will need to get a permit" but wants me to see it worried about not being able to get homeowners insurance. move here from CA..


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 7, 2010)

I am like Northstar, it depends.   If the person states that there is a code violation, we go out and see what the problem is.   We also warn the person that if we see a violation (even if its not the thing they complained about) we will seek to have it corrected.  If the person will not say they feel there is a code violation, we don't go, we don't have any business or the right to be involved.

A lot of these "courtesy" inspections end with the statement, "Yes you have a problem, we would recommend you contact an architect, engineer, electrician, home inspector, etc. to get information on how to best correct that violation."

As Coug Dad said "No good deed goes unpunished", but if you handle these right they are great public relations opportunities.  I don't know about most of you out there, but the real challenge most days is to educate the public and get the proper message across.  Some of the public think we are a "free problem solution" group.   You have to make sure they understand, that we identify problems and approve solutions, we don't figure out how to fix the problem.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 7, 2010)

we courteously refer them to the yellow pages under Home Inspection Services.

If and owner of an existing structure asks for a new or updated "CO" we do this by law

RIGL 23-27.3-120.3

Upon written request from the owner of an existing building, the building official shall issue a certificate of use and occupancy, provided there are no violations of law or orders of the building official or the fire official pending, and it is established after inspection and investigation that the alleged use of the building has heretofore existed. Nothing in this code shall require the removal, alteration, or abandonment of, or prevent the continuance of the use and occupancy of, a lawfully existing building, unless the use is deemed to endanger public safety and welfare.

And the new "CO" if issued states the 120.3 clause as justification

can you say CYA


----------



## DRP (Dec 7, 2010)

Just one more perspective and it rarely applies in this day and age. I used to travel and frame/ dry in, I would normally call and ask for a courtesy inspection when done and before moving on. Can't remember ever being refused.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2010)

But, that's on a permitted project, I wouldn't have a problem with that, if time allows, I've done it before.


----------



## ewenme (Dec 7, 2010)

We have a fee built in to our fee schedule for compliance inspections. We explain to the customer what the fee is, what is looked at, and what the results of the inspection cause to happen. If the customer wants us to look at only electrical work, we send the electrical inspector; if there are several 'questionable' things on the list, then we send the appropriate inspectors. The customer is warned that if there are issues that present during an inspection, those will be added to the 'list of corrections, if any,' and they will be invited to obtain a permit and perform the corrections. We've had a high number of tenants [read college students] complain about their dwellings and landlords. We've also had a high number of notices and orders for sub-standard dwellings and have, in fact, evicted tenants who wanted the inspection 'to get out of their lease.' We don't help people out of their leases. We help them have a safe place to live. In one instance, there were two electrical panels in a bedroom above the bed. The electrical inspector was investigating, [after moving the bed out of the way] and happened to touch both panels at the same time. He was received a nasty electrical shock. That was not the worst of the violations found. I think every college town needs a code enforcement inspector. IMHO


----------

